# nvidia-legacy-drivers

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Trochę pomarudzę z rana...

Właśnie został z portage radośnie usunięty sterownik do starych kart graficznych nvidia: nvidia-legacy-driver i został zastąpiony nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (~x86: 100.14.11), który w teorii, zasłyszanej m.in. na tym forum,  powinien obsługiwać wszystkie karty nvidii.

Niestety ktoś prawdopodobnie nie zauważył, że nadal: http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/HTML/appendix-a.html i w konsekwencji iksy nie wstają, a w var/log/Xorg.0.log mam ładną informację, iż stery 100.14.11 nie obsługują mojej karty graficznej geforce 2 TI.

Pozostało tylko nieelegancko wpisać:

```
[root@prime~]# cat /etc/portage/package.mask | grep nvidia

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1
```

 i cieszyć się, że jeszcze działa.

Chyba, że się mylę i jakieś nowe stery obsługują moją grafę.

...koniec marudzenia

----------

## Yatmai

Kurna nie zauważyłem, że legacy wyleciało  :Very Happy: 

Cóż miałem kiedyś posobne problemy z innym pakietem to zamaskowałem go, dodałem do package.provided i miałem spokój. Zdjąłem to gdy panowie na górze uporządkowali swój burdel  :Wink: 

----------

## RA6

Już pisałem tu na forum, że nvidia-legacy-driver i x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 zostało zastąpione tym :x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639. Po więcej szczegółów odsyłam na stronę http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81668 oraz spis architektur obsługiwanych przez ten sterownik: http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9639/HTML/appendix-a.html

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *RA6 wrote:*   

> Już pisałem tu na forum, że nvidia-legacy-driver i x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 zostało zastąpione tym :x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639. Po więcej szczegółów odsyłam na stronę http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81668 oraz spis architektur obsługiwanych przez ten sterownik: http://pl.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9639/HTML/appendix-a.html

 

?

Przecież w linku, który podałeś do strony nvidii jest właśnie napisane, że należy stosować do starych kart nvidia-legacy-driver! Cytuje: *Quote:*   

> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.

 

Czyli do mojej karty powinno się stosować legacy, którego już nie ma   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Czyli do mojej karty powinno się stosować legacy, którego już nie ma  

 

Taki pakiet nie musi mieć w swojej nazwie wyrazu "legacy", wystarczy by miał starszą wersję.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Taki pakiet nie musi mieć w swojej nazwie wyrazu "legacy", wystarczy by miał starszą wersję.

 

OK. Jak napisałem w pierwszym poście poradziłem sobie bez problemu instalując x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 1.0.7185. Chodzi mi raczej o niepotrzebne usunięcie sterownika z portage. W moim przypadku sterowniki dobrze działające zostały "odgórnie" zastąpione sterami, które nie obsługują mojej grafy.

----------

## ffurbo

Mnie też się podobało jak legacy było osobnym pakietem. Fajno, że chociaż ebuild wypisuje co należy dodać do package.mask jeżeli się ma starą kartę. Niestety nie ma tak dobrze, jak ktoś napisał w innym topicu, że ebuild sam wybiera odpowiednią wersję na podstawie lspci.

----------

